# Poll: get spanking out of our local school, please vote HELP!



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Our local school still has corporal punishment. The newspaper is having a poll. Please vote to get hitting children out of schools!!
*
To spank or not: Gaston one of few school districts still using the paddle*

thanks, Pat

P.S. Can only vote once. So, everyone *please HELP!!*


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

unbelievable. I voted (against of course) but also read some comments that were pretty disturbing. I also saw that the vast majority thought more spanking was needed on the poll responses. I wonder how many of those respondents have children in the schools there.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Corporal punishment is severely used in the community. So, I'm not surprised by the vote. I've reported a horrible situation before where the child was repeatedly hit with the flexible plumbing tubing that the Pearl's advocate. He had broken skin on his legs due to the beating. This was a 12 year old child.

The schools are not as severe as the parents, in a lot of cases. The community is prone to choose violence in conflicts between adults too. But, the schools certainly don't need to advocate, perpetuate and model this type of "conflict resolution"!

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for voting.

Pat


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yikes, votes for paddling are dominating the vote. So sad.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Just added my no


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Yikes, votes for paddling are dominating the vote. So sad.

We are gaining !! 47% to 45%!

Please vote!! (scroll about 1/3 down the page, the poll is toward the middle)

THANK YOU!

Pat


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I voted and then it crashed poor firefox.

Liz


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We are now ahead!!







47% to 45%

Pat


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Just voted


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I just voted - it's now 50% in favour of banning corporal punishment at the school! (39% in favour of increased corporal punishment.







)


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

Just voted. Its 50/40 now for no paddling. The comments are scary and sad to me though, and I live in a small rural town where spanking is relatively normed.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

59% against paddling.... keep us updated please.... I can't believe they are doing that in school...!


----------



## allical1284 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just voted! When I used to teach, I remember my kids not wanting to go home because school was the only place where they felt safe. How sad that there are other kids out there that can't even go to school without the fear of corporal punishment.


----------



## aidanraynesmom (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried hard not to read the responses, I wish I would have tried harder









62 to 37 though!!


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

When I was in high school we had corporal punishment (10 years ago). Not sure if they still use it. The parents had to sign a consent for it, otherwise you had some other punishment like suspension or something. I'm not 100% sure what the alternative punishment was because I never got in that much trouble in school lol.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Parental consent is not required in North Carolina.

Pat


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Note sure what changes a newspaper poll will bring about but doesn't hurt to click.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittykat2481* 
When I was in high school we had corporal punishment (10 years ago). Not sure if they still use it. The parents had to sign a consent for it, otherwise you had some other punishment like suspension or something. I'm not 100% sure what the alternative punishment was because I never got in that much trouble in school lol.

I graduated high school in 1986 and there wasn't any spanking or paddling, ever, in any American public school I attended from grade school through high. This includes a few different school districts, albeit all in New York State. A few teachers would make empty threats but I'm pretty certain there were actual policies on the books that specifically stated that corporal punishment was not tolerated.

I was going to wonder aloud if this is backward regression or just a regional thing, and though it wasn't effected until I was nearly out of school looks like New York was one of the earlier adopters of a ban:

Quote:

Thirty U.S. states and the District of Columbia have banned corporal punishment from use in public schools. The states, in chronological order of the year they banned, are:
New Jersey - 1867
Massachusetts - 1971
Hawaii - 1973
Maine - 1975
District of Columbia - 1977
New Hampshire - 1983
New York - 1985
Vermont - 1985
California - 1986
Nebraska - 1988
Wisconsin - 1988
Alaska - 1989
Connecticut - 1989
Iowa - 1989
Michigan - 1989
Minnesota - 1989
North Dakota - 1989
Oregon - 1989
Virginia - 1989
South Dakota - 1990
Montana - 1991
Utah - 1992
Illinois - 1993
Maryland - 1993
Nevada - 1993
Washington - 1993
West Virginia - 1994
Rhode Island - 2002
Delaware - 2003
Pennsylvania - 2005
Ohio - 2009


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

It's up to 62% no.

I'll try again from my home computer. Sometimes different IP addresses let you vote twice.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my God... So what (in the law) is the difference then between "corporal punishment" and child abuse???

Also....

A little birdy told me that if you have multiple browsers, like Firefox, Chrome and Internet explorer, you can open up the web page in each browser and vote again. Why not submit a vote for your significant other, mother, or other person in your family?


----------



## CrunchyKatie (Dec 17, 2008)

Voted! 62% no.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I voted "no" - it's 63% now!


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Our local school still has corporal punishment. The newspaper is having a poll. Please vote to get hitting children out of schools!!

*To spank or not: Gaston one of few school districts still using the paddle*

thanks, Pat

P.S. Can only vote once. So, everyone *please HELP!!*


OMG! I can't believe you are in NC. I am in Union County. We are so close. You need to contact Peggy..????(can't think of her last name)... She is very into this problem. She is also a previous poster on MDC. Union County got rid of spanking years ago - and mostly because of her.

Hold on and I'll look for old posts. I'll PM you!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
OMG! I can't believe you are in NC. I am in Union County. We are so close. You need to contact Peggy..????(can't think of her last name)... She is very into this problem. She is also a previous poster on MDC. Union County got rid of spanking years ago - and mostly because of her.

Hold on and I'll look for old posts. I'll PM you!

Peggy and I were interviewed on tv together and spoke at the public school board meeting to get corporal punishment out of Union County back in 2005. It isn't banned, just "suspended", last I heard. I live in Weddington, actually.

Peggy is still working to eliminate it legislatively and across the state. My energy is toward advocating consensual living as an alternative conflict resolution process.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is the Center for Effective Discipline.

U.S. Statistics on Corporal Punishment by State and Race

Find the number of students paddled in your district

What Parents Can Do

What Can Kids Do About Paddling?

Corporal punishment policies in the largest 100 U.S. school districts

U.S. Organizations Opposed to School Corporal Punishment

Newspaper Editorials

Facts vs. Opinions: School Corporal Punishment

Study: Paddling vs ACT Scores and Civil Immunity Legislation

Legislative and Grass Roots Strategies

Alternatives to School Corporal Punishment

Arguments Against Corporal Punishment

What Teens Can Do

Model State Board of Education Resolution on Banning Corporal Punishment

African American leaders call for a ban on school corporal punishment

Forming a Coalition to Abolish in Your School or State

Corporal Punishment Policies in Catholic Schools

Children speak out about spanking in public schools

Ten Things We Know About Corporal Punishment

How corporal punishment was banned in Ohio public schools

A School Administrator's Testimony Against Paddling

The Paddle and The Damage Done

Pat


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Unbelievable! Have you contacted the ACLU?


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Got my NO vote in.
64%


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
Unbelievable! Have you contacted the ACLU?


Jordan Riak of Project No Spank- The Web presence of Parents and Teachers Against Violence in Education, Inc. is in contact with the ACLU. They have been involved in individual incidents, when corporal punishment policies were not followed.

Btw, they have a great little booklet which can be printed out. "Plain Talk About Spanking". http://www.nospank.net/

Pat


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

voted.. however i am not that shocked. the comments do not shock me, the idea that they still have this in some schools and that some people think its ok.

its sad, really sad! i hope it gets changes.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

Added my NO vote.


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

No from me and it's 66% against now!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you all for voting!!

Pat


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

They spanked at our school in Alabama when I lived down there in 4th/5th grade. I got spanked all the time LOL But I was grateful they never called home at least, then I would have really gotten it.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Added my no!


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Voted and commented. I hope that the hitting is banned


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

68% against

and a bump


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

I voted no. This is so awful. Anything else we can do?


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i wanted to vote but it wouldn't let me register, must only people in the us who can.
i can't bellieve there are still schools who think it is ok to beat children and people actually think it's a good thing, poor children


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
I voted no. This is so awful. Anything else we can do?

Model gentle parenting.

Pat


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayJay* 
A little birdy told me that if you have multiple browsers, like Firefox, Chrome and Internet explorer, you can open up the web page in each browser and vote again. Why not submit a vote for your significant other, mother, or other person in your family?









That is because they are using cookies and temporary internet files to track who voted. You can clear those out of internet explorer by going to the tools menu, then internet options, then on the general tab under browser history click the delete button then select cookies ant temp internet files then click the delete button in the next window. This might look a little different depending on the version of IE you are using.

-------------
ETA I forgot to mention to refresh after the delete.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 
i wanted to vote but it wouldn't let me register, must only people in the us who can.
i can't bellieve there are still schools who think it is ok to beat children and people actually think it's a good thing, poor children









Totally! I can't believe you allow spanking in your schools. It was banned in the UK in the 1980s.


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Voted. No is at 69% now. I am in Canada and it let me vote.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Count me in the No camp. This is ridiculous - but good for Jersey for being way ahead of all the other states! Now I can't make fun of Jersey as much, but thats ok.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted no for you - I'm glad "no" is winning.

I'm really stunned that this is even an issue - I can't believe there is still spanking allowed in schools!


----------



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

I voted. No, of course. It's up to 69% No.


----------

